# Heavy 10 Disassembly Question



## Hozzie (Nov 25, 2016)

So I got my new to me SB 10L which is in decent shape, but I wanted to go ahead and change all of the felts and figured while I was at it, I might as well go ahead and do the work to paint it.  I am in the middle of disassembly and I am taking the Bull Gear mechanism apart and the book says to remove the "taper pin" in this bushing.  I tried a punch in what appears to be the only direction it can go.  I then sprayed some carb cleaner on it to get a better look at it and it almost looked like it could have been a flat head screw so I used a small flat head and gave it a couple of taps to try and set it and unscrew it.  Still no luck.

Before I screw something up, I wanted to see if anyone has ever seen a flat head screw in this spot or if it is for sure a taper pin and I just need to work at it more?  I put some kroil on it, but not sure that is going to do much in this case as it doesn't sit at a good angle to let is soak.

A couple of pics.  I think the flat groove is from me trying the screwdriver.



Other side:



Thoughts?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2016)

Taper pins are a ***** sometimes. You want a short, very stout punch and a big hammer and give it a good wack! I like a 2 lb sledge, not kidding. The punch is the key though, I made some from ground down plastic mold ejector pins as the are very hard and don't bend easy. Good punches are hard to find nowdays.
Sometimes heat can help, but I found when I completely tore down my southbend for a rebuild that good short punches and a heavy hammer and a good hard wack would bust em loose. Once they are loose a longer skinny punch will drive them the rest of the way out.


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Ok, so your's was a pin?  I do have a good set of punches, but I haven't taken to it too forcefully yet.  I am trying not to be my typical bull in a china shop


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2016)

Yup, you just need to be careful about which is the big side and which is the small side. A caliper can be of help to figure that out.


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 25, 2016)

As there is a cap on one side, I think there is only one way mine can go.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hozzie (Nov 25, 2016)

The 2-1/2 lb hammer did the trick.  Once it broke loose it came right out.  Thanks.


----------

